# Zoos



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

After seeing on the classifieds that a corn was rehomed to london zoo. I wondered... Which zoo in England has the best collection of reptiles?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hmm london zoo didnt really have a great reptile collection...was surprised! but the baby komodo's were beautiful!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I wouldnt mind going to see the 
Komodos


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

they have a massive adult and two little baby ones...the baby ones cuddle up together its soo cute!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I might take my baby bro there sometime soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

i wanna go zoo


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i went to newquay zoo a few yrs ago, it was amazing! and iv heard they have made it better since, im gona go next summer, cant go this summer  have to pay for wedding.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Come zoo then Laura  
You, me, and my baby bro and who ever else wants to come.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yay i wanna come to the zoo!! (again!) I just like the gift shops


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lets all go to the zoo


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

yeh........ actually ratboy and I (before he left the forum) we discussing a meet at longleat


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Longlete? where?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

isnt twicross (sp) zoo supposed to be good?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Trice said:


> Longlete? where?


 
tis in wiltshire

Longleat - Home Page


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Probably far from me then?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Trice said:


> Probably far from me then?


 

about 140 miles


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Not that far then.  lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Trice said:


> Not that far then.  lol


not at all you could walk in in a couple of days :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Best zoos I have been to were Amsterdam Zoo.. and Dublin Zoo... 

Neither of them are in England though so I guess they don't count.

London isn't bad.. Bristol zoo is a nice zoo but it doesn't have a huge reptile collection, fairly small in fact but the rest of the zoo is good. I think I remember Chester zoo being okay but was quite a while I went to it so don't really remember that well... they rehomed a mexican black king snake off me years ago and gave me free tickets


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Why walk when i have a car? 

I'd like to take my 3 yr old bro to a zoo.. think i might try to do it next week.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Drusilla's have a Reptile day some time in September (Eastbourne)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

My cousins bird is from Eastborne.
Lets hope my cousin buys a house there before September (From what i hear hes looking)


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Faith said:


> Drusilla's have a Reptile day some time in September (Eastbourne)


ooo i wanna go!! any more details??


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i wanna go to the zooooooooo


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Best zoo?! 

Borth Animalarium!!! :thumb:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

See everyone wants to go zoo  Im not sure where but spoke to my mum. She cant see why i cant take the lil 3 yr old to the zoo.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i'll bring amy and her lil bro .. can make a day of take the little ones out  lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i reckon we should all meet up at one and make a day of it


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah would be fun ... and im sure we'd end up in the pub after aswell lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I think someone tried doing that before.. but everyone kept dropping out.
Lol.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i know andrew_b1's barbie didnt happen!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah well. Im going even if people drop out


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Bristol zoos got quite a good reptile house, they just havnt any big animals anymore because they decided they didnt have enough room for things like elephants and bears


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

well we know atleast us three want to go lol ... super lets go


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yay!! you know what, i dont like camels - just decided


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to see the baboons!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Trice said:


> Come zoo then Laura
> You, me, and my baby bro and who ever else wants to come.


what about our ickle tricelettes?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Trice said:


> I want to see the baboons!


close family relation?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

We'll bring them too!


----------

